# Timing?



## Jacobsk1 (Apr 26, 2019)

New to the site. Always wanted to hunt and now I have someplace in Preble County to go! Question: I have to work in KY this weekend. Will I still be able to find some Monday or will that be too late?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Why not check the Kentucky boards? You're allowed, you know? I suppose this is too late for you, but they are still finding them there. Heck, they're still finding them in Missouri!


----------



## Jacobsk1 (Apr 26, 2019)

shroomsearcher said:


> Why not check the Kentucky boards? You're allowed, you know? I suppose this is too late for you, but they are still finding them there. Heck, they're still finding them in Missouri!


Sorry, misunderstanding. I am


----------



## Jacobsk1 (Apr 26, 2019)

Preble County OHIO. I am in KY this weekend for business. I did go looking in Devoes Park in KY on my lunch hour,though.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

OK, I misunderstood. You wanted to know if you can still find them in Preble Co.! So, check the Ohio boards. There were nice finds posted from Pike and Vinton Cos. recently, and they're both south of you in latitude. And like I said, they're still finding them way down in Missouri!


----------

